# No More Blow-outs



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well after two blowouts on our x-country trip I decided to get some bigger better tires. Since I had to get new 15 inch rims anyway....... I wanted some spinners, but the wife said no.

Here is the old:









And here are the new:










The clearance is close on the driver's side (under the slide) I may look into flipping the axles at some point.

Jared


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Jared did both tires go at the same time? What did the trailer do when you had the flat? Im going from central fl to east Texas and Arkansas and now Im worried about the 14 tires.
Lawton


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Polished aluminum....SWEEEEEEEEEEET.

I am jealous. I went the el-cheapo route and purchased beauty rings for the existing rims on Ebay. Our Duro tires will be replaced after this year (year #2 camping).

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

76 cougar said:


> Jared did both tires go at the same time? What did the trailer do when you had the flat? Im going from central fl to east Texas and Arkansas and now Im worried about the 14 tires.
> Lawton
> [snapback]39138[/snapback]​


The tires went out at different times. The first on I-40 west of Flagstaff and the second on the last day of our trip coming into Orlando. Both tires were the rear axles, first passenger then driver. The TT did nothing. I heard the pop and the TT looked a little different in the mirrors.

Hopefully no more.

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> 76 cougar said:
> 
> 
> > Jared did both tires go at the same time? What did the trailer do when you had the flat? Im going from central fl to east Texas and Arkansas and now Im worried about the 14 tires.
> ...


Glad you made it home safe and sound with your DW and the little ones.
Bill has been talking about getting bigger and better tires and rims for our 27. He thinks there is very little wiggle room due to the weight of the TT. Keystone puts the same tires on the 27s as the 21's. He is not happy about that.
What brand of tires and rims did you get?
Heck, maybe we should consider a group purchase and try to get a discount







Nice looking rims.

Bill is off golfing in a scramble , I think he wants those bigger tires so we can take our golf clubs with us.








Once I'm done with babysitting our sweet grandson everyday, we will really start getting away. Alaska, Uath, Colorado. Yes dear, new tires are a good idea sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Were your original tires C or D rated???

What caused the blowout??? Wear, heat or object???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jared
Nice blow out
But nicer new rims & tires.
Thought about changing our rims but that will down down the road.
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Were your original tires C or D rated???
> 
> What caused the blowout??? Wear, heat or object???
> [snapback]39150[/snapback]​


The originals were C. All the 14 inchers are C rated.
I would suspect that the blowout was heat and stress. The first one went out at the bottom of a hill, on the outside of a turn, at highway speeds, with the temp in the sun over 90 degrees. The second is less clear. Straight, flat, cooler temps but similar speeds.

These are Goodyear marathons 225/70/15 on a 15x7 aluminum rim. Went to the local Discount Tire (www.tire.com) and he even gave me $100 for the old set of four. They balanced and mounted them on the TT, even used a torque wrench. Out the door for $740. Could have saved some money if I went with the same style white steel wagon wheel, but not enough to change my mind.

Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I noticed that Outback is using D ratings this year for that very reason ... technically speaking Ds are pretty solid tires for distance drivng above 90 degrees ...

I alwasy wondered why they put Cs on the older models ... (of course I guess if they could save 13.00 per tire X 4 wheels X 1000ssss of trailers it adds up)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you get a matching spare???

I tire blew just like yours, a pop and that was it. The trailer was straight and true.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jared,

You're fortunate that the only damage was too the tire. My brother had a blow out on his TT in which the tread started to separate from the tire. It whipped around, hitting the fender flare, causing a fair amount of damage (almost $2k).

I like the looks of your new tires/rims.









Happy camping,
- Roger.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I noticed that Outback is using D ratings this year for that very reason ... technically speaking Ds are pretty solid tires for distance drivng above 90 degrees ...
> 
> I alwasy wondered why they put Cs on the older models ... (of course I guess if they could save 13.00 per tire X 4 wheels X 1000ssss of trailers it adds up)
> [snapback]39154[/snapback]​


Ghosty,

The only Outbacks, old or new that have D rated tires are the Sydney's with 15 inch rims. There is no 14 inch D rated trailer tire made. That is why I had to move up the the 15 inch. My Outback came of the line in Feb this year with C rated tires.

Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that Outback is using D ratings this year for that very reason ... technically speaking Ds are pretty solid tires for distance drivng above 90 degrees ...
> ...


I have 14 Ds on mine -- looking at them as we speak... maybe its geographic -- maybe the dealer upgraded... but it clearly states 14D... the summers here gets 110-115 and the road over 130 degrees

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...opic=2541&st=20


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


I thought mine were D because they show 205 75 14D but the load class says C at 50 psi. Not sure what the other D means.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I noticed the D on mine too but like you said if you look closer it says load range C .









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I noticed the D on mine too but like you said if you look closer it says load range C .Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darn -- me too -- I thought for sure the D stood for something ... but I see that C tires have a PSI od 50 and D have 65 .. so mine are definitely C...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is from the Tire Rack tech info.
Tire Rack tech info

*********************************************

Internal Construction
A letter (R in this case) that identifies the tire's internal construction follows the two digits used to identify the aspect ratio.

P225/50R16, P225/50ZR16

The R in the P225/50R16 91S size identifies that the tire has a Radial construction in which the tire's body plies "radiate" out from the imaginary center of the wheel. Radial tires are by far the most popular type of tire today representing over 98% of all tires sold.

If the R in the size was replaced with a D (225/50D16), it would identify that the internal tire body plies crisscross on a Diagonal and that the tire has a "bias ply" construction. Tires using this construction are for light truck and spare tire applications.

If the R in the size was replaced with a B (225/50B16), it would identify that the tire body plies not only crisscross the tire on a diagonal as before, but that they are reinforced with belts under the tread area. This type of tire construction is called "Belted." Tires using this construction are practically extinct.

ST-metric 
Load Range - Ply Rating - Load Pressure (psi) 
B - 4 - 35
C - 6 - 50
D - 8 - 65

**************************************************

So if the if there is a D on the sidewall, for it to be load range related the Max tire pressure indicated on the sidewall should be 65 psi and should say 8 ply. If it says 6 ply or 50 psi max then the D means that the plys are layer in a diagonal pattern not in a radial patten. Doing some searching and I found that Goodyear does make a 14" load range D tire but I could not find it locally and it only raised the carring capacity from 1825 pounds to 2040 pounds so going to 15 inch jumped me up to 2540 pounds.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> If the R in the size was replaced with a D (225/50D16), it would identify that the internal tire body plies crisscross on a Diagonal and that the tire has a "bias ply" construction. *Tires using this construction are for light truck and spare tire applications.[B/]
> [snapback]39192[/snapback]​*


*

As usual, Andy is the fountain on knowledge.

I find it interesting (so did the manager of discount tire) that a TT that weighs more than my truck has bias ply tires. He thought that was the ultimate cheap move.

Jared*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also had a tire give out but luckily saw it in driveway before blowing on the road. Posted 2 pics. I recieved the replacement tire from Nanco and the interesting thing is that the old tire weighed 18 lbs and the new one is 22 1/2 lbs. Same marking, side by side identical. Plan on calling Nanco.

John

Not Yet........nice rims


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Jared, Really nice wheels/tires. Hope to do this soon myself.
Please tell us, do you notice any difference in the way the trailer pulls? Radial tires are supposed to have less rolling resistance than bias ply, I wonder if it would be enough to notice? Also, does it seem to pull smoother, or maybe less sway, etc.
When spending that much, I guess I'm hoping for even more than the obvious good looks and increased safety. (load rating).
Fred.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Jared, Really nice wheels/tires. Hope to do this soon myself.
> Please tell us, do you notice any difference in the way the trailer pulls? Radial tires are supposed to have less rolling resistance than bias ply, I wonder if it would be enough to notice? Also, does it seem to pull smoother, or maybe less sway, etc.
> When spending that much, I guess I'm hoping for even more than the obvious good looks and increased safety. (load rating).
> Fred.
> [snapback]39392[/snapback]​


Fred,

I really did not tow it far enough to notice a difference. Next week - another 1000 miles, so I will track MPG and report on any differences.

You could spend less by getting the steel wheels, that would save about $150.

The big thing I did notice right away was the height difference. It changed the view in my mirrors. The horizontal stripping on the front of the TT used to sit just above the tailgate. I used this stripe to line up when hooking up, now I can't see it. I may have to adjust the hitch drop to ensure a level tow.

Jared


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

""" Next week - another 1000 miles"""

Man you get lots of camping time, which I had your schedule....sure sounds fun.

Kevin


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> """ Next week - another 1000 miles"""
> 
> Man you get lots of camping time, which I had your schedule....sure sounds fun.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

This one is not a camping trip. The Army has said that it is time to move again so I am dragging the TT from FL to NY. I report to the military academy at West Point early next week. The only camping will be the over night stays in route. Once at the academy I will live in the TT until housing is available, could be several weeks.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What will your duties be at the Point? I grew up in Fort Montgomery, just south of West Point, and was getting season tickets to the football games before I moved to CT.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Love the wheels. They look sharp.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What will your duties be at the Point? I grew up in Fort Montgomery, just south of West Point, and was getting season tickets to the football games before I moved to CT.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Love the wheels. They look sharp.
> 
> ...


I am going up there to teach Human Factors Engineering. Not much fun watching Army football these days. Maybe Ross will turn them around. Your always welcome to come over for a home game and some good tailgating









Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jared, that sounds like a good Outbackers idea. Count me in.

See ya soon

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, maybe when they play UConn.


----------

